# how to de-restrict my audi



## johnridley1234 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi there, anyone now how you de-restrict the 155mph limiter??? I have a S4 (new shape) and was wondering of anyone new how to do it or where???? Also, anyone know if amd or apr do a chip for it??????
Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

throw the keys in the river :wink:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

sorry i miss read it I thoght you were asking how to restrict it , only joking though


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You could always Dee-restrict it by driving it into the river Dee 

I think VAG-COM could help you but can't tell you precicely how as I'd have to look it up and it's bed time.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

We have the ability to change the speed limiter but it is hit and miss as to which cars it will work on.

some chips can restrict whether we can do it.

If you are local to West London or Frimley we can try it!

Which model year S4 do you have?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I think ScoTTy's is derestricted, Although why would you need to do more than 155mph unless you have been invited to VMAX


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine's derestricted


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

AMD, APR or QST will de-restrict amongst others, usually as part of a remap or other services


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> We have the ability to change the speed limiter but it is hit and miss as to which cars it will work on.
> 
> some chips can restrict whether we can do it.
> 
> ...


But how would you know if it worked unless you try it at full speed?

And does the S4 be capable of only 160 mph top speed, which is only 5 mph above the restriction??


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> And does the S4 be capable of only 160 mph top speed, which is only 5 mph above the restriction??


Not sure I understand the question, but as far as I recall some S4's have certainly exceeded this (with accurate laser-timing gear) and were still accelerating but ran out of tarmac.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > And does the S4 be capable of only 160 mph top speed, which is only 5 mph above the restriction??
> ...


It was bad English...but you did understand me correctly.

So you mean that an S4 can go beyond 160mph then.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Yup.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Didn't Paul's hit a wall (metaphorically!) at 164mph?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Didn't Paul's hit a wall (metaphorically!) at 164mph?


I recall BigJon ran it at least that quickly on a private stretch of tarmac...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't Paul's hit a wall (metaphorically!) at 164mph?
> ...


As Paul said he had stopped accelerating at 164, I assume that BigJon didn't go any faster though - didn't Paul think that he'd hit a limiter?


----------

